# Office 365 >  >  Sharepoint "Can't save your changes"

## PrimePorkchop

In our little network, we have 5 different PC's that all access the same Sharepoint site where we host our spreadsheets / word docs, etc.

Since upgrading everything to Office 365, where we can "Sync" and be able to edit the same document at the same time (great feature for what we want to do) we have started having problems that are quite irritating.

Namely: "Can't save your changes" error that pops up.  It goes on to say that it can't merge my changes with the changes of another user, so I must discard mine and re-download the file.

I've googled around quite a bit, but can't seem to find the same problem, but hoping a solution exists.  It happens far too often for the simple edits we are doing to the spreadsheet.

Anyone have any idea what i'm doing wrong?

----------


## FDibbins

I know this sort of system can really help, but it can also be really frustrating when it doesnt.

In the past, I have taken the approach of giving everyone their own sheet/tab, then having a summary sheet that pulls in each sheet.

----------


## RonPeters

Clear browser's cache. 
Try an alternative browser. 
Check permissions. 
Save the file locally and re-upload it

Hope this helps!

----------

